# cpt for CT scan SC joint



## kfulmer (Oct 18, 2011)

What cpt would I use for sternoclavicular joint? I've heard 71250, 73200,76497,76380?? Help!


----------



## Cynabam (Feb 20, 2012)

*CT SC Joints*

Because SC joints are listed under the "Chest" category in  the CPT manual, we use a CT chest  CPT and add a -52 modifier.  

I was taught to see where the body part was listed in the manual and use a CPT from that categoryy.


----------

